# For Greek users of FreeBSD



## Gkarfield (Oct 27, 2010)

Who uses FreeBSD for production work [spreadsheets, word processors , image manipulation etc] and which window manager you prefer?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 27, 2010)

Well. I don't know if you can call it production work, but sometimes when I am bored, I create wallpapers on gimp 
I prefer fluxbox or DWM and I use fluxbox now.


----------

